# SynthePURE Pancakes!



## IRONFIST (Jul 11, 2014)

Made these yesterday morning.

Synthetek Synthepure protein pancakes:

1/2 cup Synthetek Synthepure
1 1/4 cups whole wheat flour
2 tbsp sugar
2tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg slightly beaten
1 1/2 cups skim milk
3 tbsp coconut oil

Breakdown:
90.5 calories average size pancake
4 grams fat
19 mg cholesterol
179 mg sodium
16 grams carbs
0 grams fiber
33 grams protein

Optional:
berries
Agava Nectar 67 calories per tbsp (syrup replacement)


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

I will definitely try and make these. Thanks for posting.


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 11, 2017)

there are few recipes in here where i used synthepure to add more protein to the meal.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

.


----------

